# Civil Service e-mail policy when name of dept changes. (ie @deti.ie to @djei.ie)



## TarfHead (2 Jun 2011)

My sister works in what was previously the Department for Enterprise, Trade & Employment, and is now the Department for Enterprise, Jobs & Innovation.

I notice today that her e-mail address has changed from @deti.ie to @djei.ie. I assume that this has happened for other CS departments too.

Surely all of this is unnecessary ? Why not have one e-mail address suffix, like @ireland.gov ? There is a cost in changing department names, and in changing e-mail addresses when people move between departments. An e-mail signature file could resolve such changes.


----------



## Pique318 (2 Jun 2011)

email changes are really simple as it's generally a case of using aliases.
I reckon that you could keep using her old email address and it will be interpreted and re-routed to her, regardless of what her email address looks like when you receive one from her.

All the other stuff about department name changes however is true...that can't be cheap, and for what purpose really ?
Law, Justice, Defence, Education, Enterprise, Social Affairs, Agriculture, Culture & Transport.
Can we not just standardise the department names to simple generic names like that ?
Never need to change then.


----------



## liaconn (2 Jun 2011)

Pique318 said:


> email changes are really simple as it's generally a case of using aliases.
> I reckon that you could keep using her old email address and it will be interpreted and re-routed to her, regardless of what her email address looks like when you receive one from her.
> 
> All the other stuff about department name changes however is true...that can't be cheap, and for what purpose really ?
> ...


 
It wouldn't work. A Department's name changes because they've taken on another portfolio as well. so if you kept calling for instance Dept of Agriculture just that people might not realise it is now also responsible for Marine or Forestry or whatever. Likewise Trade moved from Dept of Enterprise Trade & Employment to Dept of Foreign Affairs so that is now reflected in Foreign Affair's new title of Foreign Affairs and Trade.

I agree though that constantly chopping and changing around remits costs huge money and should only happen when really necessary.


----------



## z107 (2 Jun 2011)

Rearranging the deckchairs on the Titanic.


----------



## RonanC (2 Jun 2011)

TarfHead said:


> My sister works in what was previously the Department for Enterprise, Trade & Employment, and is now the Department for Enterprise, Jobs & Innovation.



It was actually previously the Department of Enterprise, Trade & Innovation and now called the Department of Jobs, Enterprise and Innovation. They are trying to confuse us (the staff) and the customers, but as has been said already, a large portfolio (Trade) has moved to Department of Foreign Affairs and the staff moved as well, some others have gone from DJEI to Dept. Social Protection.

Also, in the space of a year the email address has changed from DETE to DETI and now DJEI, again this reflects the movement of portfolios.


----------



## Complainer (2 Jun 2011)

TarfHead said:


> There is a cost in changing department names, and in changing e-mail addresses when people move between departments.


What costs are involved in changing email addresses?


----------



## TarfHead (3 Jun 2011)

No clue, but I assume it doesn't cost nothing. And the person or people involved in the change surely has better uses for their time.

This is not a Trojan Horse for yet another PS rant. Banks (maybe not the best example ) all, or mostly, use the same form of email address, regardless of whether they're in Personnel or Marketing or Branch banking.


----------



## Complainer (3 Jun 2011)

TarfHead said:


> No clue


Interesting.


TarfHead said:


> but I assume it doesn't cost nothing.


Do you think that maybe you should have validated this assumption first?



TarfHead said:


> Banks (maybe not the best example ) all, or mostly, use the same form of email address, regardless of whether they're in Personnel or Marketing or Branch banking.


Maybe the bankers should all use tarfhead@bank.ie - sure they're all the same, right?


----------



## TarfHead (3 Jun 2011)

Complainer said:


> Maybe the bankers should all use tarfhead@bank.ie - sure they're all the same, right?


 
Troll


----------



## csirl (3 Jun 2011)

> No clue, but I assume it doesn't cost nothing. And the person or people involved in the change surely has better uses for their time.


 
I assume that they just purchase a new .ie domain at a cost of 30 odd euro and allocated all their email user names to it - can be done in the space of a few minutes.


----------



## Pique318 (3 Jun 2011)

liaconn said:


> It wouldn't work. A Department's name changes because they've taken on another portfolio as well. so if you kept calling for instance Dept of Agriculture just that people might not realise it is now also responsible for Marine or Forestry or whatever. Likewise Trade moved from Dept of Enterprise Trade & Employment to Dept of Foreign Affairs so that is now reflected in Foreign Affair's new title of Foreign Affairs and Trade


I think Agriculture would obviously include Fisheries and Forestry, but that's just me. The point I was trying to make though, is why does a department have to list every 2-bit portfolio in it's name ? One overall name description should be enough.



RonanC said:


> It was actually previously the Department of Enterprise, Trade & Innovation and now called the Department of Jobs, Enterprise and Innovation. They are trying to confuse us (the staff) and the customers, but as has been said already, a large portfolio (Trade) has moved to Department of Foreign Affairs and the staff moved as well, some others have gone from DJEI to Dept. Social Protection.
> 
> Also, in the space of a year the email address has changed from DETE to DETI and now DJEI, again this reflects the movement of portfolios.



"Enterprise, Trade & Employment"
"Enterprise Trade & Innovation"
"Jobs, Enterprise & Innovation."

Add the phrase "in 21st Century Ireland" to the end of each of those, and you've got the title of a bunch of seminars in a hotel conference room.

Call it the Dept of Enterprise. This obviously means jobs, and to be enterprising, we need people to innovate.

Besides, if you get confused as to who to call with a query, ring the one you think you 'should' ring, and if you're wrong, they'll tell you.

Would a rose, by any other name, smell so sweet ?


----------



## DB74 (3 Jun 2011)

It's not just emails though. It's new headed paper, signage and all other paraphenalia which accompanies a change of name for any organisation.

Change for the sake of change


----------



## Complainer (3 Jun 2011)

DB74 said:


> It's not just emails though. It's new headed paper, signage and all other paraphenalia which accompanies a change of name for any organisation.
> 
> Change for the sake of change



I agree. Sorry I can't say more, but I'm off  to the shops in my Datsun (which is insured by Hibernian incidently) to buy some Marathon bars and Jif bath cream. You'll hardly recognise me - that Oil of Ulay stuff is working wonders for me. Give me a ring on my Esat Digifone number if you need me. But not while I'm watching Family Guy on Channel 6 tonight.


----------



## Latrade (3 Jun 2011)

TarfHead said:


> I notice today that her e-mail address has changed from @deti.ie to @djei.ie.


 
What's even worse is we're paying for these name changes, and not one of those involved had the wit to change it to @jedi.ie.


----------



## liaconn (3 Jun 2011)

Pique318 said:


> I think Agriculture would obviously include Fisheries and Forestry, but that's just me. The point I was trying to make though, is why does a department have to list every 2-bit portfolio in it's name ? One overall name description should be enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree in the example you've used there has been unnecessary changing of names. But if, for instance, Tourism moves from Sport to Community Affairs that would need to be reflected in the job title. Or when Defence was joined to Justice.


----------



## Complainer (3 Jun 2011)

Pique318 said:


> why does a department have to list every 2-bit portfolio in it's name ?


It doesn't - if they did, the Dept of Environment, Community and Local Goverment would be named the Dept of Housing, Local Government, Water, Planning, Environment, Community, Local Government Auditing, Voting, Building Standards, Fire services, Emergency Management, Waste, Climate Change, Rural Development, Rural Recreation, Community Development and Weather.



Latrade said:


> What's even worse is we're paying for these name changes, and not one of those involved had the wit to change it to @jedi.ie.


Oh the wits are there all right, but operating under the radar. The Dept of Community, Rural And Gaeltacht Affairs was commonly known as Craggy Island in the last Govt. The Minister of Justice Equality and Defence is commonly known as JEDward.


----------



## Purple (3 Jun 2011)

It's a no-win situation for the departments. If they didn't change their name to reflect their revised portfolio there would be a different thread about how confusing it was.
In the scheme of things the costs involved must be very small.


----------



## DB74 (3 Jun 2011)

Complainer said:


> I agree. Sorry I can't say more, but I'm off  to the shops in my Datsun (which is insured by Hibernian incidently) to buy some Marathon bars and Jif bath cream. You'll hardly recognise me - that Oil of Ulay stuff is working wonders for me. Give me a ring on my Esat Digifone number if you need me. But not while I'm watching Family Guy on Channel 6 tonight.



I always knew you were living in the past!

Anyway, my taxes ... yada yada yada ... don't pay ... blah blah blah.

Water off a duck's back, I know.


----------



## Complainer (3 Jun 2011)

DB74 said:


> Anyway, my taxes ... yada yada yada ... don't pay ... blah blah blah.


They keep telling us we should be 'as effecient as the private sector'.


----------



## Sunny (3 Jun 2011)

purple said:


> it's a no-win situation for the departments. If they didn't change their name to reflect their revised portfolio there would be a different thread about how confusing it was.
> In the scheme of things the costs involved must be very small.


 
+1


----------



## Firefly (3 Jun 2011)

complainer said:


> i agree. Sorry i can't say more, but i'm off  to the shops in my datsun (which is insured by hibernian incidently) to buy some marathon bars and jif bath cream. You'll hardly recognise me - that oil of ulay stuff is working wonders for me. Give me a ring on my esat digifone number if you need me. But not while i'm watching family guy on channel 6 tonight.



:d


----------



## Firefly (3 Jun 2011)

Complainer said:


> It doesn't - if they did, the Dept of Environment, Community and Local Goverment would be named the Dept of Housing, Local Government, Water, Planning, Environment, Community, Local Government Auditing, Voting, Building Standards, Fire services, Emergency Management, Waste, Climate Change, Rural Development, Rural Recreation, Community Development and *Weather*.
> 
> 
> Oh the wits are there all right, but operating under the radar. The Dept of Community, Rural And Gaeltacht Affairs was commonly known as Craggy Island in the last Govt. The Minister of Justice Equality and Defence is commonly known as JEDward.



Dept of the wevver? Hats off o) to these fine chaps today then.


----------



## gipimann (4 Jun 2011)

Not all departments have changed their email addresses after a change in title.

The Dept of Social Protection, which has undergone several "re-brands" since it was called Dept of Social Welfare continues to use welfare.ie as its email suffix.

It also uses welfare.ie as its webpage (although it also owns the domain www.socialprotection.ie which brings you to the same site).


----------

